# Does she look brindle?



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Its really hard to get a decent picture of her, but does she look brindle in color?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes. Are you in America? Did she come from a pet store? If yes to both answers, then yes. She is an overmarked pied brindle.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes to both lol.. Ive never seen brindles at a pet store. I had to scoop her up. Sadly I cant find any breeders near me. Id love some siamese mice. Any mice from a good breeder would be nice though, but for now I have my 3 babies from a pet store


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Actually there are three breeders I know of near you.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Really? If you dont mind me asking, who? Ive been searching for a few years without any luck finding any!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Shooting you a PM.


----------

